# Remote Desktop for external users not working



## cathchvjay (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi Friends,

We are facing unique issue on couple of Windows 2008 R2 servers. Remote Desktop for internal network users is working while for external users it is not working. Network team is able to see requests coming on the firewall but they don't see the response going back. I also setup wireshark packet filtering on the server and I can see SYN packets coming on the server but server is not responding back with SYN/ACK. There are two interfaces on the server and none of the interface is generating response. Below is my packet capturing where we can see retransmission.

https://www.cloudshark.org/captures/0b013cebba58.

I verified logs also but I couldn't find anything suspicious. I also checked for below bug but couldn't generate the behaviour.

http://blogs.technet.com/b/nettrace...due-to-a-problem-with-kb2621440-ms12-020.aspx
Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks,
Vj


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

How exactly are these external users trying to access the server and what error do they get when it fails?


----------

